# 06 650 H1 Belt Meassured 1.38 In Should I replace it?



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I checked my belt today and it Meassured 1.38 In, The belt looks Brand new, the quad has 600 Miles on it should I replace it or leave it alone, I am not having any issues.

Thanks

P.S The Manual states I think 1.40 Is Min


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

check the belt defliction see if its within limits


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

The belt should be fine. Unless you just feel like it needs replacing. You don't really hear of AC's blowing belts. If you do replace it, however, go with OEM. Those Kevlar 3GX and Dayco belts will wear deep grooves in your clutch sheaves. They are much harder than the OEM ones.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes I will stay with stock, I am not having a issue so I don't really see a need to replace it, Even though it is at or below the Min Spec. Belt looks new.


----------

